# Glock-a-holics



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I know there has gotta be some Glock-a-holics here :-D 

Where are ya? :wink: :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2006)

I'm not a big fan of the full sized Glocks, but I love the 9mm mini Glocks (Model 26). I forget the model number, but I shot a mini Glock chambered in .45ACP and WOW!! That thing almost popped out of my hand when I shot it. :twisted:


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Glocks are great, every one ought to own at least one. I have a 26. I carry it when I can't carry anything else. It fits almost anywhere... I had to put adjustable sights on it so my rear sight was not off center, but that is my ONLY complaint. I was going for the full or compact version when I was introduced to the Walther P99. That put a stop to my Glock acquisitions in 9mm... Glocks are great though, I'm not selling my 26!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I have a Glock 34 that I like - it is my nightstand gun w/ a Glock light.

Now, I had a Glock 26 for 8 years, but I never really shot it too well. I ended up selling it last falla nd got the compact Walther P99 - which I love.

But, I like the Glock 34 - it has a stock lighter trigger, and it also has an extended mag release and slide release


----------



## jonathon (May 8, 2006)

:smt039 

Glock 21 and hopefully soon a Glock 32.


----------



## Axiom (May 8, 2006)

They are great guns for the money - and they are simple to use. In a pinch, under stress - all you have to do is pull the trigger. No safeties :?


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2006)

Glock 18 anyone? :twisted:


----------



## Axiom (May 8, 2006)

Maser said:


> Glock 18 anyone? :twisted:


C'mon... :? :?

Not many of those floating around. Avg person has no shot at one. And, if I did want a machine gun, I think there are others I would rather have - like a P90.


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

Here's a GLOCK fan that used the wrong ammo. Shame shame shame.


----------



## breech (May 5, 2006)

If I am, I'm not admitting it.. :lol:


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Holy moly! I had a Glock 10mm blow up in my hand that did not look near that bad!

Why do we see so many Glocks that are blown up. I don't think Glocks just Kaboom easier than other brands of pistols. What is it then? 
Man, the first thought that comes to mind is that Glock owners are just more careless than other gun owners... That CAN'T be right, I'm a Glock owner! 
Got any other (better) ideas?


----------



## Axiom (May 8, 2006)

Well, I see a lot of different brands having Kabooms - but the majority of them seem to be with .40 cal ammo. That is a high pressure round.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

19 and a 27

love the 19


----------



## mcghooganhan (May 10, 2006)

As far as autos I carry and use my glocks most. No problems to report, no bluing wear to be concerned about and have yet to see them rust. I like them because I enjoy shooting them and have enought safe queens.
My glock buddies include a G36,30,21,35 and 17. I would like to get a 10 as that is my favorite caliber.
mc


----------



## maverick9614 (May 6, 2006)

I think the reason you see so many Glock KB's (kabooms) is due to their popularity. THough they are a great gun, they are also a popular and fad gun. I don't mean this in a derogatory fashion, only that they get a lot of name drops and people ask for them despite having shot nothing else. 

With this higher proprtion of people running out to get them, some of which having never shot a gun in their life, you would expect to hear about more mishaps. 

I think it also has to do with an unsupportted chamber and firing out of battery issues, but more to do with ignorace and mass numbers.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Good points maverick... You may be on to something there...


----------



## ash (May 7, 2006)

I have a Glock 36 and love it. I have had it for a few years now and never had a problem with it. I picked up an XD .45 Service and I know carry the Glock when I am wearing a T-shirt or shorter polo, but I carry the XD when I'm wearing a larger shirt. But I always go back to the Glock and know it will work.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2006)

Axiom said:


> Maser said:
> 
> 
> > Glock 18 anyone? :twisted:
> ...


LOL!! I was just kidding. I seen a few videos of them bad boys being shot and wow that thing can sure empty a 33 round mag fast. :twisted:


----------



## jonathon (May 8, 2006)

Axiom said:


> Well, I see a lot of different brands having Kabooms - but the majority of them seem to be with .40 cal ammo. That is a high pressure round.


And reloads in that high pressure round! I don't think I've heard of a kaboom with factory ammo in a loooooong time.

Part of the reason the 40 caliber Glock kaboom stories are so prevalent is the Federal .40 load in the early-mid 90's, brass was very weak and kabooms were fairly common at the "path of least resistance". In the case of every single modified Browning linkless locking system that will be at the 6 o'clock position.

Glocks were pretty much THE .40 cal to get at the time, and so they got stuck with the bad rap. Glocks blowing up is just as common as any other gun, and in the vast majority of cases the ammo is to blame.

Unsupported chambers are not an issue...

Firing out of battery can be though. If your recoil spring is very weak, but your striker spring is fairly strong, the slide can not close all the way. Glocks have a little bit of play that they can fire in while being out of battery. This could be catastrophic in the higher pressure guns such as the .40. Easily avoided though with making sure to replace the recoil spring once and a while(Glock armorer I know says once a year if you shoot a lot).

Nice thing is Glock will send you a spring any time you need it!


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

My glock 17 has a serial number 280. I have put more than 15k rounds through it and just replaced the barrel and extractor pin. I also have the G30 and I carry the G26 with a spare 33rd glock magazine. Just ordered the G21C. I guess that makes me a fan. My next purchase will be a Walther p99 as compact in 9mm.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> My glock 17 has a serial number 280. I have put more than 15k rounds through it and just replaced the barrel and extractor pin. I also have the G30 and I carry the G26 with a spare 33rd glock magazine. Just ordered the G21C.


You should start going to meetings, dude... Too much Glock :wink: :wink:


----------



## glockgod (May 13, 2006)

17,19,26,and34. Love them all. Won the 17 and 34 in GSSF shoots. In spite of it's small size I seem to shoot the 26 the best of any of them.


----------



## blackice (May 11, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I know there has gotta be some Glock-a-holics here :-D
> 
> Where are ya? :wink: :wink:


They all came out of the darkness and entered HK-Land :twisted:

Just like your buddy Jack! ;-)


----------



## moses (May 16, 2006)

*Glocks*

I was very anti glock, sig sig colts. then one day at the range a fellow nember let ne try his glock. Not bad so later that week my local gun shop has a mint G-21 in 45ACP my favorite round. it had two high cap mags during the ban. $400.00 out the door. take it to the range by the late after noon I was bangin the steel ram at 100 yards! OH YEAH! its a keeper Than ran into a deal on a LNIB G-31 357 sig now im hooked try one youll like it moses


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Previously owned; 2 G19s, G27, G24, G21. Get 'em, shoot 'em, trade 'em. Finally got one I will never trade, the G20 in 10mm. Unbelieveable! Like moses said in the last post...banging the gong at 100 yds. usually 7 or 8 of 10 shots! Ammo is not really all that bad and I reload most of the time. It's my nightstand gun with a light on it. 

:shock:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

blackice said:


> They all came out of the darkness and entered HK-Land :twisted:
> 
> Just like your buddy Jack! ;-)


Yes, I am in HK land myself too. But I do have the one G34 - Only Glock I like anymore, because of the stock lighter trigger. Have had many in the past, but no longer do. And, do not plan to buy any others.

I may buy one of those Crimson Trace lasers that attach to the back of the gun 1 day, though. My G34 is my night stand gun w/ a Glocklight on it. I gotta trick it out with 1 more thing :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

After years of carrying and shooting 1911s, I finally went to the Dark Side. I carry a Glock 26 the vast majority of the time, occasionally a 17 when I can pry it away from the wife, and 5% of the time a little Kel-Tec pocket gun (for those times when I "can't carry a gun"). I'm very happy with both Glocks. Neither has ever malfunctioned, despite thousands of rounds fired in dusty Arizona and a trip to dusty Front Sight in Nevada. The 1911 sits in the gun safe, brought out only for kicks and reminiscing.

I have the excellent Crimson Trace G-series Lasergrips on both Glocks and am very happy with them. In fact, some new Galco ads will have my Lasergripped 26 in them.

Mike

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have slowly gotten interested in that new Glock laser of theirs, and I hope to eventually get one for my Glock 34.


----------



## poncaguy (May 7, 2006)

I have A Glock 22 that I like, preferred it over my XD40. Will get a 357 barrel for it. But, for the money, I prefer my Ruger P90, P95, and P345.


----------



## KINGMAX (May 19, 2006)

*GLOCK 21 = I love it !!!!!!!!!!*

The old *GLOCK 21 *is nothing to look at, but you would't want to be looking at it anyway !!!!!!!!!!!! :shock: lasma:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Kingman,
You NEED to get a G20! The G21 is great, but 10mm is da' bomb!


----------



## poncaguy (May 7, 2006)

Got my 357 Sig barrel for my 22, think I like it better than the 40 cal....


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Shipwreck and other interested folks,
I think I saw the Glock light on sale for about $65 in a Jerry's Sport Center catalog. That's about the cheapest I've seen any of those lights.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Damn, that's a great price. I already have 1 and do not need another - but that is great. I paid $95 for mine.

I personally like the Glocklight better than the similiarly priced M3.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Yeah, I paid more for mine too but it's still one of my best accessory buys.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

If I was a cop, I might buy a super expensive one - but for the avg person (especially for home defense use), I think that is a good light.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Real men only need a bic lighter:mrgreen:


----------



## KINGMAX (May 19, 2006)

*GLOCK 21*

A vote for the GLOCK 21 here - I love mine !!!!!!!!!!! :-D

:shock:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I probably would never get one because I only like the lightened G34 trigger, but I shot a friend's fullsize Glock .45ACP - it had less recoil than I imagined. Not a bad gun.


----------



## GeorgiaGlocker (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm becoming one. Now looking at a 23.


----------



## hk_rebel (Oct 4, 2006)

*Glockaholic*

I'll stick with my G20


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

Yay Glocks!!

Your plastic pal that's fun to be with. I think it's a superb weapon design. Cheap, reliable, light, etc. What more could one want?

As for kb's, I've suffered one in a Beretta 92. It actually blew out the grips and jammed the gun, but the gun was fully functional after I put it back together. It was bad ammo, I know for a fact. I don't know if the Glock could have been repaired like that. 

At any rate, I think the above post that mentioned more kb's in Glock was probably due to the popularity of the gun: more of them out there to actually blow up.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Glock fan here!!! And loving it. Planning to get a G27 for CCW later in 2007. But for now, loving the G35 baby!


----------



## TJCombo (Dec 30, 2006)

I've got a Glock 23, and a Glock 30. Can't beat 'em for the price. I always go looking for a Sig and wind up buying Glock because they are $200 cheaper and hold more rounds. Workhorse guns.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

scooter said:


> Real men only need a bic lighter:mrgreen:


Ya, well, I tried that and it kept melting my gun and the hose clamp kept the slide from slidding.


----------



## shooter05 (Aug 2, 2006)

I had a Glock 21 and loved it but wanted a smaller one. I wish I'd kept it but it will just be fun buying another. I am planning on a 19 soon.


----------



## old frank (Dec 25, 2006)

I had a 19 and it was a great gun. I resisted the Glock urge for several years after they became so popular but after renting one at the range I was sold.

I have a 26 and 34 right now and they are great guns. I like many kinds of revolvers and semi autos but I will probably always have at least one Glock.


----------



## PP914 (Jan 7, 2007)

G21, G22, G30.

I'm a sell-out.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

old frank said:


> but I will probably always have at least one Glock.


Words to live by. Years ago (around 25) I had to sell my gun collection in order to buy a business. I had 29 pistols and one of them was a Glock 17. I knew I had to keep one and it was not a hard decision. I kept my Glock 17 and it's still one of my favorites.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

I saw my first kB this weekend at an IPSC competition in North Carolina. It happened to Todd Jarrett, one of the best competition shooters around. He was shooting a Para .40 caliber 1911. The round was a reload as you would expect. Todd said it was probably a target round that he misplaced in his match ammo. The kB bent the extractor but did not appear to harm the gun in any othe way. The rupture was near the base of the casing and apparently happened because the casing had simply been reloaded too many times. This is bound to happen more often with high pressure cartridges, such as the .40 S&W.


----------

